# Solved: Outlook express stopped working.I get these messages.



## brbpab94 (Nov 26, 2002)

The connection to the server has failed. Account: 'Hotmail', Server: 'smtp.live.com', Protocol: SMTP, Port: 25, Secure(SSL): Yes, Socket Error: 10060, Error Number: 0x800CCC0E


Unable to logon to the server using Secure Password Authentication. Account: 'Hotmail', Server: 'pop3.live.com', Protocol: POP3, Server Response: '-ERR command not implemented', Port: 995, Secure(SSL): Yes, Server Error: 0x800CCC90, Error Number: 0x800CCC18


What do I do with this???
Please help
Brian


----------



## brbpab94 (Nov 26, 2002)

And this is what I get with windows live mail.



Unable to send or receive messages for the Hotmail account. Windows Live Mail couldn't log on to the e-mail server using secure password authentication. Contact your e-mail provider and verify that it supports secure password authentication. To change this logon setting, in the folder list, right-click on the account name, and then click Properties on the shortcut menu. In the Properties dialog, click the Servers tab, and then under Incoming Mail Server, select a logon option.

Server Error: 0x800CCC90
Server Response: -ERR command not implemented
Server: 'pop3.live.com'
Windows Live Mail Error ID: 0x800CCC18
Protocol: POP3
Port: 995
Secure(SSL): Yes


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

The errors indicate you have Secure Password Authentication checked.
Go into your Account properties and Uncheck it.
In OE it's Tools>Accounts>Mail tab>click account>Properties button>Server tab.
Not sure on Windows mail, but I think it's similar.

T.


----------



## brbpab94 (Nov 26, 2002)

Thanks I can now receive emails but I can't send and I get this 

The connection to the server has failed. Account: 'Hotmail', Server: 'smtp.live.com', Protocol: SMTP, Port: 25, Secure(SSL): Yes, Socket Error: 10060, Error Number: 0x800CCC0E

Please help
brian


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Try going into the Account Properties again. On the Advanced tab, change the Server Port number for the Outgoing (SMTP) from 25 to 587. Be sure the SSL line is checked. Click OK to save the change and try sending a message.


----------



## brbpab94 (Nov 26, 2002)

Thanks It seems to be working.Now how do you download your contacts from hotmail to outlook express


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Open the OE Address Book. Click Tools>Synchronize now.

So, did changing the port to 587 for SMTP do the trick? A lot of people seem to be having problems and it would be good to have something simple that works to pass on.


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

My OE Address Book doesn't have a '_Synchronize now_' option.

If yours does not either, you can try the following.

On the Hotmail web site, go to *All contacts > Manage >Export*
You'll have to enter the appropriate 'code' and click the *Export* button.

A file named _WLMContacts.csv_ will be created in the directory you specify.

In OE's Address Book, go to *File > Import > Other Address Book*
Select _'Test File (Comma Separated Values)_' and click the *Import* button.

Click the Browse button and navigate to where you saved the _WLMContacts.csv _file and select it, then click *Open*, then *Next*, then *Finish*.

You'll get a message stating '_Address book import process has completed_'. 
Just click the *OK* button and close the *Address Book Import Tool* window and you're all done.


----------



## brbpab94 (Nov 26, 2002)

Yes it did thanks


----------



## brbpab94 (Nov 26, 2002)

throoper said:


> Open the OE Address Book. Click Tools>Synchronize now.
> 
> So, did changing the port to 587 for SMTP do the trick? A lot of people seem to be having problems and it would be good to have something simple that works to pass on.


Yes it did Thanks


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

You're welcome.

Is everything working now? If it is, you can mark your thread solved. 

T.


----------

